# Dune: Erste Bilder aus der starbesetzten Neuverfilmung



## Felix Schuetz (14. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: Erste Bilder aus der starbesetzten Neuverfilmung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dune: Erste Bilder aus der starbesetzten Neuverfilmung*


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. April 2020)

Ich muß gestehen, ich kenne die Bücher nicht im Detail.
Das Kostümdesign ist soweit ok für mich, auch wenn ich der Lynch Interpretation der Fremenanzüge doch eher die erwähnte Wasserspeichermöglichkeit abnehme.
Ich bin gespannt auf die Assets, Schiffe und Kulissen, soweit man das aktuell erahnen kann, scheint man sich ja nah an den Lynch Designs zu bewegen. (von den Rüstungen mal abgesehen)
Mir gefällt das gut.


----------



## Cicero (14. April 2020)

Respekt an die Schauspieler, die die ganze Zeit dieses "Nasenpiercing" (ich weiß, das ist kein Piercing!) tragen müssen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. April 2020)

Cicero schrieb:


> Respekt an die Schauspieler, die die ganze Zeit dieses "Nasenpiercing" (ich weiß, das ist kein Piercing!) tragen müssen.


Das wird aber doch eh nur in Wüstenszenen benötigt, in den Städten ist es ja nicht notwendig.


----------



## Banana-GO (14. April 2020)

Bei Denis Villeneuve mache ich mir absolut keine Sorgen. Das wird schon.


----------



## HeavyM (14. April 2020)

Banana-GO schrieb:


> Bei Denis Villeneuve mache ich mir absolut keine Sorgen. Das wird schon.



Jup in Blade Runner2049 hat er ja gezeigt was er kann.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. April 2020)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Jup in Blade Runner2049 hat er ja gezeigt was er kann.



Jap. Viel Nebel und kaum Spannung


----------



## Alreech (14. April 2020)

Denis Villeneuve ist zumindest ein Feminist.
Da es ausser Lady Jessica, Chani, den  Bene Gesserit und später Alia Atreidis & Prinzessin Irulan keine interessanten Frauenfiguren in Dune gibt hat er sich dazu entschieden die Rolle des Liet-Kynes mit einer Frau zu besetzen.
Hoffentlich baut  er die Rolle dieses Charakters der im Buch schon recht früh gekillt wird noch aus.
Ausserdem sollte er den ganzen islamisch-inspiriten Glaubenskram aus Dune rauslassen (wie z.B. den großen Dschihad) und sich auf die wahre Botschaft von Dune - also Kapitalismuskritik - konzentrieren.
Wer weis, vieleicht schafft er es ja aus diesem Kultbuch einen erfolgreichen modernen Film wie z.B Drei Engel für Charlie oder den letzen Terminator zu machen... auf dem besten Weg ist er ja schon


----------



## McDrake (14. April 2020)

Also Religion spielt in meinen Augen eine mindestens so grosse Rolle. Wie der, zu Beginn, sympathische "Heilsbringer" zum grausamen Religionsführer wird, ist doch ebenso ein wesentlicher Aspekt der Bücher. Wie in der realen Welt: Es gibt verschiedene Ebenen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (14. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Denis Villeneuve ist zumindest ein Feminist.
> Da es ausser Lady Jessica, Chani, den  Bene Gesserit und später Alia Atreidis & Prinzessin Irulan keine interessanten Frauenfiguren in Dune gibt hat er sich dazu entschieden die Rolle des Liet-Kynes mit einer Frau zu besetzen.
> Hoffentlich baut  er die Rolle dieses Charakters der im Buch schon recht früh gekillt wird noch aus.
> Ausserdem sollte er den ganzen islamisch-inspiriten Glaubenskram aus Dune rauslassen (wie z.B. den großen Dschihad) und sich auf die wahre Botschaft von Dune - also Kapitalismuskritik - konzentrieren.
> Wer weis, vieleicht schafft er es ja aus diesem Kultbuch einen erfolgreichen modernen Film wie z.B Drei Engel für Charlie oder den letzen Terminator zu machen... auf dem besten Weg ist er ja schon



Jetzt machst du mir Sorgen


----------



## AgentDynamic (15. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Denis Villeneuve ist zumindest ein Feminist... einen erfolgreichen modernen Film wie z.B Drei Engel für Charlie oder den letzen Terminator zu machen... auf dem besten Weg ist er ja schon



Ja fand ich gut, die Änderungen.
Ich hoffe ja auch, dass Paul Atreides schwul ist. 
Und wenigstens in einer Nebenrolle eine Transperson mitspielt. 
Wäre voll super und wichtig um klare Zeichen zu setzen.
Ob es jetzt um Religions- oder Kapitalismuskritik geht ist egal, Hauptsache jeder kann sich mit jedem in der Geschichte Identifizieren.
;D


----------



## tendenziell (15. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Denis Villeneuve ist zumindest ein Feminist.
> Da es ausser Lady Jessica, Chani, den  Bene Gesserit und später Alia Atreidis & Prinzessin Irulan keine interessanten Frauenfiguren in Dune gibt hat er sich dazu entschieden die Rolle des Liet-Kynes mit einer Frau zu besetzen.
> Hoffentlich baut  er die Rolle dieses Charakters der im Buch schon recht früh gekillt wird noch aus.
> Ausserdem sollte er den ganzen islamisch-inspiriten Glaubenskram aus Dune rauslassen (wie z.B. den großen Dschihad) und sich auf die wahre Botschaft von Dune - also Kapitalismuskritik - konzentrieren.
> )


eh ja ...Agent Dynamic hat ja schon alles zur political corectness (auch hirnerweichung genannt) gesagt.

mir ging es jetzt eher darum ob du die bücher gelesen hast bzw ausser dem film und evtl der serie irgdw zu dune gesehen hast,? gelesen wäre besser vorzugsweise die bücher . weil ausser den ausdrücken ist da nicht viel mit islam . kann man aber bestimmt noch ändern damit sich keiner gestört fühlt.


----------



## weenschen (15. April 2020)

Die Schutzanzüge aus dem alten Film sahen besser aus, wie ich finde. Das zeigt mir, dass sie damals ausstattungstechnisch schon gut aufgestellt waren. Das muss man erst mal nachmachen.


----------



## Frullo (15. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> ...Kapitalismuskritik...



What?  Da hätte ich dann doch gerne eine nähere Ausführung, wo in diesem Portrait einer feudalen Gesellschaft denn genau Kapitalismuskritik vergraben sein soll...


----------



## Vaulfen (15. April 2020)

Jason Momoa ohne Bart  

Der Film wird sch....lecht... xD 

Ne bin echt mal gespannt. Die Besetzung ist ja schon nicht schlecht also wirds kein 0815 Film. Bin mal gespannt was da noch so kommt.


----------



## Alreech (15. April 2020)

tendenziell schrieb:


> mir ging es jetzt eher darum ob du die bücher gelesen hast bzw ausser dem film und evtl der serie irgdw zu dune gesehen hast,? gelesen wäre besser vorzugsweise die bücher . weil ausser den ausdrücken ist da nicht viel mit islam . kann man aber bestimmt noch ändern damit sich keiner gestört fühlt.





Frullo schrieb:


> What?  Da hätte ich dann doch gerne eine nähere Ausführung, wo in diesem Portrait einer feudalen Gesellschaft denn genau Kapitalismuskritik vergraben sein soll...



Ich hab das hier gelesen:
https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywoo...look-at-timothee-chalamet-zendaya-oscar-isaac

For Villeneuve, this 55-year-old story about a planet being mined to  death was not merely a space adventure, but a prophecy. 
“No matter what  you believe, Earth is changing, and we will have to adapt,” he says.  “That’s why I think that _Dune,_ this book, was written in the  20th century. It was a distant portrait of the reality of the oil and  the capitalism and the exploitation—the overexploitation—of Earth.  Today, things are just worse. It’s a coming-of-age story, but also a  call for action for the youth.”

Die ganzen SciFi Fans* haben also 55 Jahre lang falsch gelegen: es ist nicht Social Fiction über Religion, Feudalismus & Terraforming - es geht ums Öl, Kapitalismus und Ausbeutung. 


*Eine alte Legende im Fandom besagt das Heinlein, Herbert und Hubbard im Suff eine Wette abgeschlossen haben wer am Besten einen SciFi Roman über Religion abliefern kann:
Heinlein schrieb "Stranger in a Strange Land"
Herbert schrieb "Dune"
Hubbard schrieb "Diantics" und die Lore für Scientology


----------



## Frullo (15. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Ich hab das hier gelesen:
> https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywoo...look-at-timothee-chalamet-zendaya-oscar-isaac
> 
> For Villeneuve, this 55-year-old story about a planet being mined to  death was not merely a space adventure, but a prophecy.
> ...



Ich weiss ja nicht, welches Dune Villeneuve gelesen haben will, aber "mined to death" ist ja sowas von danebengegriffen, dass ich gar nicht weiss, wo ich anfangen soll: Arrakis wird ja nicht zum Wüstenplaneten wegen dem Abbau von Spice - die Wüste selbst, also der natürliche Lebensraum der grossen Sandwürmer, ist ja der entscheidende Faktor, warum es überhaupt Spice gibt. Und selbst wenn diese hineininterpretierte Kapitalismuskritik tatsächlich vorhanden wäre, so wäre die Reduktion einer derart filigranen Welt, wie sie Herbert erschaffen hat, schlichtweg unter jeder Sau und würde dem Original in keinster Weise gerecht werden:

Da sind die Bene Gesserit, die mit ihrem Jahrtausende umspannenden Zuchtprogramm versuchen, den Kwisatz Haderach zu erschaffen - ihr (erhofftes) männliches Gegenstück. Da ist die Gilde, die auf Gedeih und Verderb auf das Spice angewiesen ist, um die Weiten des Weltalls zu überbrücken - denn Computer sind verboten. Da sind die Mentaten, welche aufgrund des Computerverbots praktisch zu menschlichen Computern gemacht wurden. Da ist die Regel, dass der Imperator selbst Arrakis nicht bewirtschaften darf, sondern das Schürfrecht an ein grosses Haus vergeben muss, da der Imperator sonst zu viel Macht anhäufen würde, da ist die ganze komplexe Kultur der Fremen, mit ihren Sietch und Bräuchen wie die Rückgewinnung des Wassers eines Toten und einer Religion die massgeblich von den Bene Gesserit beeinflusst wenn nicht gar erschaffen wurde. Da sind die Sardaukar, die Bene Tleilax (auch wenn diese im ersten Band keine wirkliche Rolle spielen)... 

Wenn Villeneuve nun tatsächlich daraus ein Vehikel für zeitgenössische Gesellschaftskritik machen will, kann das nicht wirklich gut kommen. Aber natürlich hoffe ich, mich zu irren. Ich hoffe wirklich, er hält sich so weit wie möglich an das Original - das nun Liet eine Frau sein soll (und damit ja wohl Chanis Mutter) stört jetzt nicht wirklich, auch wenn ich diese Geschlechtsumwandlung unnötig finde: Man hätte einfach die bereits existierenden Charaktere (Chani, Jessica, Gaius Helen Mohiam, Prinzessin Irulan…) stärker gewichten können.


----------



## tendenziell (15. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Ich hab das hier gelesen:
> https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywoo...look-at-timothee-chalamet-zendaya-oscar-isaac



OK .. das ist jetzt aber nicht grad die beste Basis um sich eine etwas genauere Meinung über das Dune Universum zu bilden . 
Leider liest ja nur noch ein Bruchteil der Menschen Bücher
ps.
Eine wie auch immer geartete Kritik an irgendwas kann man in jeder Geschichte sehen.

Oh scheiße ... Der Villeneuve Typ ist der Regisseur des neuen films? Dreck...
Der hat wahrscheinlich eine 100 seiten zusammenfassung von renomierten Menschen gelesen und jetzt vergewatigt er Dune...heul ..schon wieder...


----------



## Enisra (15. April 2020)

ich weiß nicht was sich hier die Fragilen Männchen so aufregen und ihren braunen Blödsinn breittreten müssen
für die war doch die Vorlage schon zu Prograssiv und Weltoffen


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. April 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was sich hier die Fragilen Männchen so aufregen und ihren braunen Blödsinn breittreten müssen
> für die war doch die Vorlage schon zu Prograssiv und Weltoffen


Ich frag mich gerade wer Dich im Delirium an die Tastatur gelassen hat.
Mit dem hier diskutierten Kontext hat das jedenfalls nichts zu tun.


----------



## Chroom (15. April 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade wer Dich im Delirium an die Tastatur gelassen hat.
> Mit dem hier diskutierten Kontext hat das jedenfalls nichts zu tun.


Das war jetzt aber sehr *Prograssiv *​


----------



## schokoeis (15. April 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was sich hier die Fragilen Männchen so aufregen und ihren braunen Blödsinn breittreten müssen
> für die war doch die Vorlage schon zu Prograssiv und Weltoffen



Hab mich schon gefragt, wann du deinen Senf dazu gibst.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. April 2020)

Chroom schrieb:


> Das war jetzt aber sehr *Prograssiv *​


Hilft ja nichts.
Jeder darf gerne seine persönliche Meinung haben, aber (leider wiedereinmal) so zusammenhangslos hier hereinzupoltern, dafür habe kein Verständnis.


----------

